# Người đầu tiên sáng tạo công thức thanh lọc thải độc da và sự ra đời ly kỳ của Pink’zup



## thanhmai2501 (7/9/19)

Sinh ra trong nghèo khó nhưng chị Bích Nguyệt đã vượt lên số phận và trở thành người đầu tiên sáng tạo nên công thức thanh lọc thải độc da. Từ một cô gái nghèo khó, chị đã có trong tay hệ thống viện thẩm mỹ nổi tiếng và cực kỳ thành công với thương hiệu mỹ phẩm thanh lọc thải độc da Pink’zup.

*Hành trình đầy chông gai của mẹ đẻ công thức thanh lọc thải độc da.*
Sinh ra trong một gia đình nghèo khó với 7 anh chị em, chị Bích Nguyệt sớm phải bỏ học từ nhỏ. Những tưởng ước mơ được chăm sóc sắc đẹp cho mọi người đã lụi tắt hoàn toàn. Nhưng mọi thứ thay đổi kể từ khi người mẹ tảo tần vì thương con mà bán đi mảnh vườn nhỏ.

Chỉ với số vốn ít ỏi mà mẹ đưa cho, chị Bích Nguyệt đã theo học ngành thẩm mỹ và gắn bó với nghề hàng chục năm. Vượt qua được những khó khăn ban đầu, chị trở thành bà chủ hệ thống Spa thẩm mỹ Minh Nguyệt nổi danh được hàng ngàn khách hàng tín nhiệm.

Nhưng cũng trong quá trình chăm sóc sắc đẹp cho các chị em, chị Nguyệt nhận thấy tình trạng da nhiễm độc tố ngày càng phổ biến. Các phương pháp thông thường không thể nào loại bỏ hoàn toàn chì, thủy ngân và kim loại nặng ra khỏi làn da. Điều này khiến chị luôn băn khoăn và trăn trở nhiều đêm.






_Chị Nguyệt luôn trăn trở về cách thải độc da hiệu quả_​
*Sự ra đời ly kỳ của Pink’zup - Mỹ phẩm cao cấp thanh lọc thải độc da*
Sau nhiều đêm trăn trở tìm cách thải độc hiệu quả cho làn da chị em, chị Nguyệt đã có một giấc mơ lạ. Trong giấc mơ này, chị nhận được "thông điệp" là công thức thải độc da. Giật mình tỉnh giấc chị cảm thấy vô cùng kỳ lạ. Không bỏ lỡ cơ hội vàng, chị Nguyệt đã bắt tay vào thử nghiệm và ra cả nước ngoài tu nghiệp.

Ngày trở về nước, bà chủ viện thẩm mỹ đã mang tất cả kiến thức, kinh nghiệm và niềm đam mê để nghiên cứu và cho ra đời thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Pink’zup. Đây là dòng sản phẩm được chế tạo theo công thức thanh lọc thải độc và nuôi dưỡng da từ sâu bên trong.

Tất cả các thành phần sử dụng đều là nguyên liệu hoàn toàn tự nhiên. Sản phẩm được bào chế theo đúng công thức như trong giấc mơ mà chị từng có năm nào. Cùng với hiệu quả thanh lọc và dưỡng trắng da vượt trội, sản phẩm đã chinh phục tất cả các chị em khó tính.






_Pink’zup - Mỹ phẩm thanh lọc thải độc da chiết xuất thiên nhiên_​
Hiện tại thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Pink’zup được hàng triệu Eva tin dùng. Bà chủ viện thẩm mỹ Minh Nguyệt ngày xưa đã trở thành người đầu tiên sáng tạo công thức thanh lọc thải độc da độc quyền cùng Pink’zup.

*PINKZUP - PHÉP MÀU CHO LÀN DA*
*Địa chỉ: 1/84 Cư xá Lữ Gia, Phường 15, Quận 11, HCM*
*Tư vấn sản phẩm: 0984 52 90 90*
*Facebook: www.facebook.com/Pinkzup.vn*


----------

